# My Sulawesi tank



## feiyang (Jan 27, 2007)

Hope you like it.


----------



## boink (Nov 29, 2006)

Any shrimp in there yet? What kind of water parameters are you keeping?


----------



## SucculentShrimps (Mar 8, 2010)

Hi,

Do you know where I can get some Cardinal shrimp?
beautiful tank btw..

what are the param?


----------



## boink (Nov 29, 2006)

Also what kind of moss is on that driftwood?


----------

